# 65" Plasma



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a 65"(ish) plasma.

I want an accurate monitor.
I hate gimmicky video processing.
I don't need ultra bright.

I'd like to spend $3000 or less, so crazy expensive stuff is out.

What do you recommend?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Can you be a little more specific about what you prioritize in terms of accuracy and what you mean by gimmicky?

What have you considered and what have you seen that fits these descriptions? A little contex might help answer your question better.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I have looked at the Samsung PN63B590 and the Panasonic TH-65PZ850U on line. 

These are both the right size (63"-65") and seem to be the top of the line consumer models from these two companies.

There are also Pioneer KURO monitors PDP-6010FD and PDP-6020FD (what's the difference?) which are 60" models for a few hundred more. Is the KURO picture quality worth downsizing for?

I don't need speakers or amps on the TV.
I don't need any interpolation or other video gimmicks.
I don't need a super thin model.

I do want great blacks and contrast.
I do want accurate colors.
I might want a refresh rate that is a multiple of 24. I have no idea how visible this is. I haven;t noticed "judder" from DVDs on my 120 hz sony sxrd.

I have a 50" Sony SXRD rear projection TV. The main reasons that I want to upgrade to plasma (or LCD?) are 

better blacks
bigger picture 
eliminate silk screen effect

The TV will be in a room that has windows with blinds. It should be "watchable" in the dayimte.
When I watch movies, the lights are out except for a small lamp behind the TV.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Personally, I like the new Samsungs for picture quality over the Panasonic, but I still don't feel great about the service potential. The Pioneers are hard to beat. Just did a calibration on one and it was great. The downside to those is that they are going away and who knows what support will be like in a few years.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm looking at the KURO KRP-600M now. It's basically like the Elite Monitor Signature series with a few less features. It's aimed at the custom installer. Looks like a good price for a top of the line picture.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys. I pulled the trigger on the Pioneer KRP-600M 60" KURO Monitor! I'll report back as soon as I get it.

I got a great deal on the TV, but I had to buy the table stand kit directly from Pioneer. MSRP = $400. Ouch!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've posted my review of the KRP-600M in a new thread here: LINK.


----------

